# Adobe Acrobat newbie -importing text & graphics



## tigrr (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to create a PDF file out of several documents, but I don't know what would be the best way to do it. I have Adobe Acrobat pro 7.

The documents are mostly forms created with OmniOutliner, but since I also wanted to include some graphics in some of those documents I chose to export them as TIFF image files, load them into Photoshop Elements, add the graphics, then resave them (flattened) before importing into Acrobat as another page.

I've just realized that the problem with this is that I won't be able to search through the text of the document, so I should probably not use graphics for the text. There's an option in OmniOutliner to export as HTML -maybe I should do that, and in an HTML editor (or by hand) add the graphics, resave it and import it as a new page in Acrobat (provided it can read HTML files), or is there a better way?

Also, what should I keep in mind when the aim is to make the PDF file readable on screen, but also printable and yet without taking up too much space?

Finally, I would like to add names to each page, so when in "Preview", instead of just seeing the page numbers of each page I would like to name them "Index", "Chapter 1" and so on.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 20, 2008)

Create a big document in Omni Outliner, with all that you need there, and pages in order.
Then simply Print > print to PDF. That will keep text as text, pictures as pictures, and the files small and printable and readable. 
Or png only the graphics, leaving text as they are, and treat them in Pages, then Print > PDF.


----------



## tigrr (Feb 20, 2008)

That's the first thing I tried, but found out that OmniOutliner stamps its files with all sorts of information at the top of the document which I don't want to have. I've been told this isn't possible to remove.

I don't have Pages, but I assume I could do the same in NeoOffice?
My impression of the PDF generation routines in MacOS is that it's mediocre, which is why I was hoping Acrobat Pro would do a better job of it.

Another thing: when I create a file, does it store the fonts or does it just call upon fonts to display the text contents when opened?
I'm using some special symbols present on my Mac, but I'm worried that someone with a PC opening the document might see something completely different, or just gibberish if the PDF file isn't completely self-contained.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 25, 2008)

PDF generation is not mediocre, it all depends on how you export. Fonts are embedded if you tell your document to do so. 

More on creating electronic forms with Acrobat here:
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/solutions/detail/create_form.html

Make sure you keep your text intact. When you go to tif you obliterate all that information. Acrobat can automatically sense underlines for name/address data etc. as well as check boxes.


----------



## tigrr (Mar 1, 2008)

I assume NOT including fonts in the document makes it a lot smaller than including them.

My document consists of standard text except for a couple of arrow symbols. I don't know if these are standard and available on all platforms, so is there a way I can embed only those arrow signs but leave all the other text up to the computer which is viewing the file?

When I was talking about mediocre quality of PDF I was referring to the File-Print-PDF-Save as PDF menu in all software. I wish there was some way I could adjust the quality. I've asked about this, but everybody tells me there are no settings for this.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 1, 2008)

Including fonts actually takes less memory than making them graphics because they are vector images, basically.

You could convert the arrow symbols to tifs, but why bother? I'm sure you could find a suitable arrow in zapf dinghbats or winddings fonts.

Various programs have more control over pdf. InDesign, of course, has native export options to pdf that are outstanding. The best format I've found is pdf/x-1a. If you don't have ID, you can still get Acrobat print .ps files (or eps) and distill them through Acrobat to create whatever format and resolution you desire. x-1a still being the favorite there. 

There aren't many settings for print to pdf through your mac, but the options mentioned above will give you much more control.


----------

